# Re-assessing my hotwire options - 1111/1185/5761



## digitaldave (Jan 19, 2009)

I had been planning on putting together a Mag 2C 5761 conversion, not for any real practical uses, but because it would be fun to do, and I'd like to have something with shed loads of output . However, since fivemega has announced a new product that allows the use of the WA 1111 and 1185 bulbs in a Surefire C series host, I'm now thinking that one of these might be a nice option to have... I've had a read of a couple of threads, and it seems that the 1185 and 5761 should be similar in terms of output, and the 1111 a little way behind - is that correct, or have I read it wrong? I realize that any of these bulbs in a Surefire 6P/9P won't throw anywhere as far as in the M6 as seen in DM51's shootout thread, but will they still have really high outputs? Any other considerations?

I already have a 2C Mag host for the 5761, and a SF 6P for the 1111 option, but no host for the 1185. I don't have any batteries for any of the options, so that's not much of a factor, as I'd have to get new ones for whichever option I chose.

Thanks,

Dave.


----------



## JasonH (Jan 19, 2009)

I was planning on putting a 1111 or a 5671 into a p60 host as well when i saw that, the brightness from the small form factor would be insane, but so would the extreme lowness of the runtime. 5-7 minutes probably.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jan 19, 2009)

Get an Extender for the 6P ( Surefire A19) to make it a 9P ( I think :thinking: ? ) and run the 1185 on 3 Aw IMR123's for ~7 to 8 mins. Thats what I'm planning to do.

The runtime is short, but I have a mag 623 ( and higher O/P lamps, and they only run for 5 mins, ( Mind you I have loads or 100W + hosts, so I'd just switch to another when it dims. ( Using AW's mag switch helps extend runtime/ decrease heat with the mags, so why not try his surefire C series soft start multi level switches for the same benifits?)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213751

The 5761 draws to much current for the IMR123's, but in the future if there is IMR 18500's they might handle the 5761 ( but you'd have to ream ( sand paper out) out the 6/9P buy a mm or 2)


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 29, 2009)

digitaldave said:


> I already have a 2C Mag host for the 5761, and a SF 6P for the 1111 option, but no host for the 1185. I don't have any batteries for any of the options, so that's not much of a factor, as I'd have to get new ones for whichever option I chose.



Working in the opposite direction (host -> battery -> bulb), I want to try loading an 1185 into a Mag 2C:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227399

Beside the normal head changes (socket, reflector), all that should be needed is a plastic pipe to hold the batteries. If it turns out to be a winner but I want more run time, there is always a 3C with full size batteries (but much more weight).

Now to read up on 9P + 1185's...


----------



## Ray1968 (Mar 29, 2009)

Raoul_Duke said:


> Get an Extender for the 6P ( Surefire A19)


 
Do you know where these extenders, either Surefire or aftermarket, can be readily purchased?

*edit - found them at opticsplanet.


----------



## cernobila (Mar 29, 2009)

digitaldave said:


> I had been planning on putting together a Mag 2C 5761 conversion, not for any real practical uses, but because it would be fun to do, and I'd like to have something with shed loads of output . However, since fivemega has announced a new product that allows the use of the WA 1111 and 1185 bulbs in a Surefire C series host, I'm now thinking that one of these might be a nice option to have... I've had a read of a couple of threads, and it seems that the 1185 and 5761 should be similar in terms of output, and the 1111 a little way behind - is that correct, or have I read it wrong? I realize that any of these bulbs in a Surefire 6P/9P won't throw anywhere as far as in the M6 as seen in DM51's shootout thread, but will they still have really high outputs? Any other considerations?
> 
> I already have a 2C Mag host for the 5761, and a SF 6P for the 1111 option, but no host for the 1185. I don't have any batteries for any of the options, so that's not much of a factor, as I'd have to get new ones for whichever option I chose.
> 
> ...



Dave, leave the 5761 (5.5A and it will not fit the G4 D26 drop-in) alone for now and concentrate on the other two. The 1111 (for two cells) is rated about 3.8A and the 1185 (for three cells) about 3.4A, easier to build something useful. Get yourself a Fivemega 2x 18650 body and a 18650 extension tube, the G4 D26 drop-in, a multi level switch from AW, a couple of 1111 and 1185 bulbs, and a good number of AW 18650 Li-Ion cells, you can use the bezel from your 6P......For this kind of set-up I would not use anything smaller than the 18650 cells.

So, AW for the cells and three level switch, Fivemega for the body with extender and D26 G4 drop-in (maybe even some bulbs) and Litho123 for any extra bulbs. These two would be nice practical outfits......Keep the 5761 for a Maglite build later on.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 9, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Now to read up on 9P + 1185's...



...Result: the new CPF *must have*!


----------



## Seiko (Apr 9, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> ...Result: the new CPF *must have*!


I agree just lop of an inch for my taste


----------



## Seiko (Apr 9, 2009)

Opps hit post before typing the rest of my reply!

I have a 2c mag (running 2x 18650's) with a 5761 and absolutely love it.  Its quickly becoming my favorite light. Its brighter then my 2c mag with a p7 in it on 2x18650's. 

I do like my FM drop in for the 6p's with a 1111 in it, I just got all the parts together for it tonight so no real fact based opinions on it yet.
I did however toss a 1111 in my mag tonight and put the extender on my 6p so I could have them both running identical setups as far as bulbs and batteries. 

Its a tough one to call, I like the nice hotspot of the 6p, but the mag just has so much throw and flood because of the head size.

It would come down to do you want something you can toss in your pocket, or is carrying a 2c in your hand going to work?
Then do you want the option of the 5761 and its additional 3-500 lumen or will the 900ish lumen of the 1111 work?

Oh just get it over with and buy both already


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 9, 2009)

Im still learning SF parts, but is that a shock isolated head? Doing some LED host research, such designs were described as being poor heat conductors. How quickly does your 6P heat up running the WA1111?

Incidentally, you can edit posts after saving them. Notice how as you scroll up and down here that mine don't have edit buttons but your own do?


----------



## bxstylez (Apr 9, 2009)

you guys should definitely try the WA1164 bulbs in FM's G4 D26 SUNLIGHT socket/reflector

it'll give a new meaning to TRUE SLEEPER

.


----------



## mikevelarde (Apr 9, 2009)

or try this!! FM G4 D26 with WA1185 + 9P host + 3X IMR 16340= handy newspaper burner!!:devil:

but it is slightly heavier than a box of match though


----------



## bxstylez (Apr 9, 2009)

mikevelarde said:


> or try this!! FM G4 D26 with WA1185 + 9P host + 3X IMR 16340= handy newspaper burner!!:devil:
> 
> but it is slightly heavier than a box of match though


the WA1164 bulb is A LOT brighter than the WA1185, when driven by the same setup; 3x IMR16340's w/ AW's soft-start switch

.


----------



## mikevelarde (Apr 9, 2009)

I will try your set up once the WA1164 bulb arrived!!:twothumbs

How about using the WA1164 in a FM MN socket + 3 x IMR 18650 in a FM Megalennium host + AW soft start switch. will the bulb just goes poof!!!


----------



## bxstylez (Apr 9, 2009)

mikevelarde said:


> I will try your set up once the WA1164 bulb arrived!!:twothumbs
> 
> How about using the WA1164 in a FM MN socket + 3 x IMR 18650 in a FM Megalennium host + AW soft start switch. will the bulb just goes poof!!!


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2909424&postcount=3

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/bulbs/1164.jpg

.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 9, 2009)

Seiko said:


> I agree just lop of an inch for my taste


Where I can find that socket?


----------



## Seiko (Apr 9, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Im still learning SF parts, but is that a shock isolated head? Doing some LED host research, such designs were described as being poor heat conductors. How quickly does your 6P heat up running the WA1111?
> 
> Incidentally, you can edit posts after saving them. Notice how as you scroll up and down here that mine don't have edit buttons but your own do?



Thats a solorforce head. Its the one that comes with the stupid 3" long stainless strike bezel. But it is glass and comes also with a normal sized strike bezel as seen in the picture. So makes it perfect for the 6p hotwire. I really like the finning that they have around the head is why I went with it.

The shock isolated head from surefire is mostly seen on weapons lights.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/picture-1-surefire-weaponlights-620t.html
Think they also have them on the C2 C3 style lights. Ill send you a pic tonight when I get to work to show you what it is.

As for heat, its a roman candle out the front. Ive only had it one night, so no real run time heat analysis yet. I ran it 3-4 mins solid and the head was warm, but not even to the point where I would worry.

(cant edit reply with picture in them from my phone gets all wonky when I try but thanks  )


----------



## Seiko (Apr 9, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Where I can find that socket?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/219828


----------



## DM51 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fivemega's G4 D26 SUNLIGHT for $urefire is for G4 bulbs such as WA1111, 1185 etc.

There's another version for T-1.5 bulbs such as the FM 1794 bulb.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 9, 2009)

Just FYI, I don't think the sunlight module will even accept a 5761... I could be wrong about this, but my understanding was that it only accepts the T-2.25 size envelopes, not the larger T-3+ sizes found on bulbs like the Osrams [64250 etc] and Philips [5761 etc] line. 

-Eric


----------



## Ray1968 (Apr 9, 2009)

mikevelarde said:


> or try this!! FM G4 D26 with WA1185 + 9P host + 3X IMR 16340= handy newspaper burner!!:devil:
> 
> but it is slightly heavier than a box of match though


 
I'm basically using this same set up, just with a 6P and A19 extender. Got to keep on eye on the batteries though. They will drop from 4.2v to 3.6v amazingly quick. Much quicker than the estimated 7-8 minutes posted earlier.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Apr 10, 2009)

i have a: KT2 + FM MN socket + WA1185 + 9p body + 102mm ext + 18650x3 + AW soft start, and its a stunning light






if i was to use a WA1164 bulb with this setup, would it be any brighter?

or would i have to use it in a smaller setup like 9P body + 18500x2?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 10, 2009)

Seiko said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/219828


Thanks!


----------



## bxstylez (Apr 10, 2009)

LIGHTSMAD said:


> i have a: KT2 + FM MN socket + WA1185 + 9p body + 102mm ext + 18650x3 + AW soft start, and its a stunning light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


run the 1164 bulb w/ 3x IMR cells of any capacity with AW's softstart multi-level switch (minimum size: IMR-16340)

.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 10, 2009)

bxstylez said:


> run the 1164 bulb w/ 3x IMR cells of any capacity with AW's softstart multi-level switch (minimum size: IMR-16340)
> 
> .


Can I use the AW Softstarter in Mag C?


----------



## bxstylez (Apr 10, 2009)

yup

.


----------



## cernobila (Apr 10, 2009)

With all the IMR and Li-Ion cell 1164 bulb combinations, what would be the life of the 1164 bulb? Is two or three hours about right?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 10, 2009)

cernobila said:


> With all the IMR and Li-Ion cell 1164 bulb combinations, what would be the life of the 1164 bulb? Is two or three hours about right?


3 hours is forever, considering the runtime on those cells... LOL


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 10, 2009)

Seiko said:


> I agree just lop of an inch for my taste



Look'n good Seiko. In fact, I'm struggling not to buy a 6P and make a second, 2 cell setup. 
This new incan technology is intoxicating!





bxstylez said:


> you guys should definitely try the WA1164 bulbs in FM's G4 D26 SUNLIGHT socket/reflector



I've got three bulbs on order, 1185, 1331, and 1164!





Seiko said:


> Ill send you a pic tonight when I get to work to show you what it is.



Thanks Dude, great info!





DM51 said:


> Fivemega's G4 D26 SUNLIGHT for $urefire is for G4 bulbs such as WA1111, 1185 etc.



My top three developments of the last 12 months:

1) FiveMega *Sunlight* module (with WA bulb of your choice)
2) AW *IMR* Cells
3) *Quad* LEDs (P7 & MC-E)​


Everyone,

Now that we've got the output, its time to find the runtime to go with it.


----------



## cernobila (Apr 10, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> 3 hours is forever, considering the runtime on those cells... LOL



I know what you are saying.........For me, bulbs with less than 8 hours life are not cost effective. D26, D36 and MN lamps are mostly rated 20 to 25 hours life. Per hour of use, bi-pins would cost more if they have less than 8 hours life (approximately)


----------



## roadie (Apr 10, 2009)

cernobila said:


> I know what you are saying.........For me, bulbs with less than 8 hours life are not cost effective. D26, D36 and MN lamps are mostly rated 20 to 25 hours life. Per hour of use, bi-pins would cost more if they have less than 8 hours life (approximately)


 
i agree too, 
upon purchased my 1185 on FM MN socket(jus sold them off) , i realised a technical gitch .... it needed a small allen key to tightened the bulb, thus making it very hard to do a swap in the field .... although its slightly brighter than my current imr-6 upon charged batteries.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 10, 2009)

cernobila said:


> With all the IMR and Li-Ion cell 1164 bulb combinations, what would be the life of the 1164 bulb? Is two or three hours about right?



*In most cases if bulb is direct driven (not regulated), will last longer than 3 hours or will flash at start.
Even with soft start, if bulb survive at first second, will not likely burn out for entire battery charge because of voltage sag.*


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 10, 2009)

roadie said:


> upon purchased my 1185 on FM MN socket(jus sold them off) , i realised a technical gitch .... it needed a small allen key to tightened the bulb, thus making it very hard to do a swap in the field



Were I looking for a field swappable HO incan setup, I would treat the allen key modules (sunlight, MN, etc) like adjustable/repairable Lumen Factory modules. You'd bring a spare LF module, so why not bring a spare/second FM module, preloaded with the correct bulb? Bulb dies, a fresh bulb is 10 seconds away, no tools required. When you get back is when you change out the $6 bulb in the module not already installed.


----------



## roadie (Apr 11, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Were I looking for a field swappable HO incan setup, I would treat the allen key modules (sunlight, MN, etc) like adjustable/repairable Lumen Factory modules. You'd bring a spare LF module, so why not bring a spare/second FM module, preloaded with the correct bulb? Bulb dies, a fresh bulb is 10 seconds away, no tools required. When you get back is when you change out the $6 bulb in the module not already installed.


 
laziness? 

simplicity is the key to changing anything in the outdoors in the dark.


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 12, 2009)

1164 - where can I get that?


I ordered some 1185 a month ago (Litho123 was away) so I'm still waiting on those.

I've got a leef 3 x 18650, but it is really flakey on the connection (I think at the head). I have one 1185 that came with the sundrop. ROCKS.

I also got a 1 x 18650 extender to tag onto my FM 2 x 18650.

Neale


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 13, 2009)

Make sure to leave some of those 1164s for me! I’m the one who came up with that set up anyways, and I have yet to even put one together my self:mecry:.


----------



## Fulgeo (Sep 13, 2009)

nfetterly said:


> 1164 - where can I get that?
> 
> Neale


 

Litho123 has 1164 available. Get them while you can. Here is the link.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197754


----------

